# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  C. Hudoroi or C.Keei ?

## xtrekker

Hi , I have keep both plants in the same tank for some time and had lost track of the which is plants are they. 

A) Is C. Hudoroi the plant with the reddish tint and the edge of it leafs ?
b) Is C. Keei is the one with "full" green leaf?

IMG_1735.jpg

----------


## illumbomb

Both plants looks pretty similar in appearance, even the spathe and chromosome count. Perhaps the most easy way to differentiate them is by their size according to the last paragraph of this webpage: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptoc...y/hud/hud.html. Good luck.

----------

